

It’s Time for Open, Shared Home Wi-Fi - kennethfriedman
http://recode.net/2014/08/05/its-time-for-shared-open-home-wi-fi/

======
xur17
I'd be happy to share my extra bandwidth, but then I have to worry about
people pirating content or viewing illegal files, and getting stuck with the
legal issues. Since it's of no direct benefit to me, this makes the effort not
worth it.

Basically, I need some way to keep that traffic from being attributed to me -
send it over tor, some sort of vpn, etc.

